# Stain grade lumber supply



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a good source for stain grade material on the west side of Houston? I'm in Katy and I've got two bookshelves kind of half designed in my head. I think I want to use white pine to save some money, its also much easier to work with than the harder stuff. Any tips would be appreciated too, this will be my largest interior woodworking project to date.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

May want to try some ash,oak or birch cabinet grade plywood. It's easy to work with, strong and stable. It will also take a good stain/finish if done properly. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> May want to try some ash,oak or birch cabinet grade plywood. It's easy to work with, strong and stable. It will also take a good stain/finish if done properly. gb


Ash cabinet grade plywood and Fruitwood stain. Old builders trick to make it look like custom Oak hardwood. It's just my opinion, but I don't think stain grade pine actually exist. If you do go with pine, use a sanding sealer !


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

We build custom homes in the Memorial / River Oaks /Tangle Wild area. For all our trim and book shelving and cabinets we use Masons Mill. They are in the phone book. They carry quality stuff.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> but I don't think stain grade pine actually exist. If you do go with pine, use a sanding sealer !


We did a formal living room and bar several years ago out off clear white pine. Then had it antique stained.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

A mile west of 610 on 290 is Houston Hardwoods http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/

They sell true solid core cabinet grade plywood in a wide variety of woods. This is a sure bet. They are not cheap, but sell the highest quality.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dave Kelly said:


> We did a formal living room and bar several years ago out off clear white pine. Then had it antique stained.


antique stained = painted

Perfectly good wood if your going to paint it.


----------

